# MK9 A-grip



## bsa (Feb 15, 2010)

Another Kahr noob w/a question. I have a MK9 and I ordered an A-grip from Brooks Tactical. Before I pulled the backing off to stick it to the grip, I figured I would wrap it around to see how it was going to fit. It doesn't look like it will fit at all. It says that there is no trimming required for this Agrip but it sure looks like I'm going to have do a lot of trimming. I returned it thinking maybe it was the wrong one but it was not and now they are sending me a new one that is the same. Has anyone put an A-grip on an MK9? How did it turn out? Did you have to do a lot of trimming?
Kahr's website has a pic w/an MK that has an Agrip and it looks nice.
Thanks for the help!


----------

